# Kanjer Kavita Title For Triya Charitars



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 21, 2005)

Gurafteh

das has been asking for the termonology which was apparantly anti Gurmat by some of our learned people as per as Triya Charitar.

Das has got the link below

http://www.sikhmarg.com/{censored}-kivta.html

where there are ample stuff which has been used to prove this.

Das appriciate the concern of writers but finds title derogatory and pro caste as Kanjer is a caste or tribe which often works as nomands who are {censored} or sex workers.

But Gurbani itself tells of salvation to Ganika(Harlot or royal sex worker or simple sex worker) and Bhai Mardana was doom and in Punjab dooms are not scavengers but often are sex workers.

So it would have been better that term Besva Kavta being used insted.

Anyway das will only try to bring in Triya Charitar Numbers and one by one times permiting explantin of all as it is mentioned here.

402,357,365,312,325,350,383,399,45,135,101,295,154,77,7,290,224,138,134,119
109,271,16 and 21

Das will try to explani what message was in it and how are they as per Gurmat.

The writer missed the 11 Hiqayats but as Das knows farsi das will try to explin them in end.

As das is busy with others works it may take good lot of time.

By the time das starts this research das request the Sangat to visit the link above and then the site of gobindsadan.org where Dasham Granth Ji are online and if possible put more objections if any.

Anyway Nihung Teja Singh Ji of sarbloh.info are also on the same Job in midlands of UK.

But das here will try to let it be explianed till the frquency of mind of the class of Sikhs we call missionaries but they are more of reformers.

Das finds himself more near to missioaneries then Nihungs so it is time that we idscuus that.


----------



## K_51NGH (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks I would appreciate your input in this discussion, and I am sure the panth will be grateful to you if you can push the clouds of doubts out of poeple's minds about this peice of text. 

Me, I know nothing, I just read the translations and find that its a group of stories, telling us socially how to avoid such negative forces. 

Just like Guru Grnath Sahib Ji helps us spiritually, the Dasam Granth helps us socially.. how to act in kaami situations, etc

It's great to see you're puting effort into translating Tri Chritra. I'll send you the pjunjabi transltion of line by line for that if you need it.. I dont know how to attach on this board :$


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 1, 2005)

Gurfateh


Das will first put the verse of Guru Granth Sahib Ji which in this article are termed as contradictoriy to Triya Charitars mentioned there.
bfxI gurU gurU hY bfxI, ivic bfxI aSimRqu sfry.. (4/982)
nt mhlw 4 ] (982-4)
nat mehlaa 4.
Nat, Fourth Mehl:
rwm gur srin pRBU rKvwry ] (982-4, nt, mÚ 4)
raam gur saran parabhoo rakhvaaray.
In the Sanctuary of the Guru, the Lord God saves and protects us,
ijau kuMcru qdUAY pkir clwieE kir aUpru kiF insqwry ]1] rhwau ] (982-5, nt, mÚ 4)
ji-o kunchar tadoo-ai pakar chalaa-i-o kar oopar kadh nistaaray. ||1|| rahaa-o.
as He protected the elephant, when the crocodile seized it and pulled it into the water; He lifted him up and pulled him out. ||1||Pause||
pRB ky syvk bhuqu Aiq nIky min srDw kir hir Dwry ] (982-6, nt, mÚ 4)
parabh kay sayvak bahut at neekay man sarDhaa kar har Dhaaray.
God's servants are sublime and exalted; they enshrine faith for Him in their minds.
myry pRiB srDw Bgiq min BwvY jn kI pYj svwry ]1] (982-6, nt, mÚ 4)
mayray parabh sarDhaa bhagat man bhaavai jan kee paij savaaray. ||1||
Faith and devotion are pleasing to my God's Mind; He saves the honor of His humble servants. ||1||
hir hir syvku syvw lwgY sBu dyKY bRhm pswry ] (982-7, nt, mÚ 4)
har har sayvak sayvaa laagai sabh daykhai barahm pasaaray.
The servant of the Lord, Har, Har, is committed to His service; He sees God pervading the entire expanse of the universe.
eyku purKu ieku ndrI AwvY sB eykw ndir inhwry ]2] (982-7, nt, mÚ 4)
ayk purakh ik nadree aavai sabh aykaa nadar nihaaray. ||2||
He sees the One and only Primal Lord God, who blesses all with His Glance of Grace. ||2||
hir pRBu Twkuru rivAw sB TweI sBu cyrI jgqu smwry ] (982-8, nt, mÚ 4)
har parabh thaakur ravi-aa sabh thaa-ee sabh chayree jagat samaaray.
God, our Lord and Master, is permeating and pervading all places; He takes care of the whole world as His slave.
Awip dieAwlu dieAw dwnu dyvY ivic pwQr kIry kwry ]3] (982-8, nt, mÚ 4)
aap da-i-aal da-i-aa daan dayvai vich paathar keeray kaaray. ||3||
The Merciful Lord Himself mercifully gives His gifts, even to worms in stones. ||3||
AMqir vwsu bhuqu muskweI BRim BUlw imrgu isM|Hwry ] (982-9, nt, mÚ 4)
antar vaas bahut muskaa-ee bharam bhoolaa mirag sinyhaaray.
Within the deer is the heavy fragrance of musk, but he is confused and deluded, and he shakes his horns looking for it.
bnu bnu FUiF FUiF iPir QwkI guir pUrY Gir insqwry ]4] (982-10, nt, mÚ 4)
ban ban dhoodh dhoodh fir thaakee gur poorai ghar nistaaray. ||4||
Wandering, rambling and roaming through the forests and woods, I exhausted myself, and then in my own home, the Perfect Guru saved me. ||4||
bwxI gurU gurU hY bwxI ivic bwxI AMimRqu swry ] (982-10, nt, mÚ 4)
banee guroo guroo hai banee vich banee amrit saaray.
The Word, the Bani is Guru, and Guru is the Bani. Within the Bani, the Ambrosial Nectar is contained.
guru bwxI khY syvku jnu mwnY prqiK gurU insqwry ]5] (982-11, nt, mÚ 4)
gur banee kahai sayvak jan maanai partakh guroo nistaaray. ||5||
If His humble servant believes, and acts according to the Words of the Guru's Bani, then the Guru, in person, emancipates him. ||5||
sBu hY bRhmu bRhmu hY psirAw min bIijAw Kwvwry ] (982-12, nt, mÚ 4)
sabh hai barahm barahm hai pasri-aa man beeji-aa khaavaaray.
All is God, and God is the whole expanse; man eats what he has planted.
ijau jn cMdRhWsu duiKAw iDRstbuDI Apunw Gru lUkI jwry ]6] (982-12, nt, mÚ 4)
ji-o jan chandar-haaNs dukhi-aa DharistbuDhee apunaa ghar lookee jaaray. ||6||
When Dhrishtabudhi tormented the humble devotee Chandrahaans, he only set his own house on fire. ||6||
pRB kau jnu AMqir ird locY pRB jn ky sws inhwry ] (982-13, nt, mÚ 4)
parabh ka-o jan antar rid lochai parabh jan kay saas nihaaray.
God's humble servant longs for Him within his heart; God watches over each breath of His humble servant.
ik®pw ik®pw kir Bgiq idRVwey jn pICY jgu insqwry ]7] (982-13, nt, mÚ 4)
kirpaa kirpaa kar bhagat drirh-aa-ay jan peechhai jag nistaaray. ||7||
Mercifully, mercifully, He implants devotion within his humble servant; for his sake, God saves the whole world. ||7||
Awpn Awip Awip pRBu Twkuru pRBu Awpy isRsit svwry ] (982-14, nt, mÚ 4)
aapan aap aap parabh thaakur parabh aapay sarisat savaaray.
God, our Lord and Master, is Himself by Himself; God Himself embellishes the universe.
jn nwnk Awpy Awip sBu vrqY kir ik®pw Awip insqwry ]8]4] (982-15, nt, mÚ 4)
jan naanak aapay aap sabh vartai kar kirpaa aap nistaaray. ||8||4||
O servant Nanak, He Himself is all-pervading; in His Mercy, He Himself emancipates all. ||8||4||
nt mhlw 4 ] (982-15)





gurU amrdfs pfiqÈfh ny vI ies ivÈy Auqy gurmiq df aSiqm PYslf inr-ivvfd rUp ivc ies pRkfr dy idWqf sI:-
''siqgurU ibnf hor kcI hY bfxI..
bfxI q kcI siqgurU bfJhu, hor kcI bfxI..
khdy kcy, suxdy kcy, kcIN afiK vKfxI.. (920)


siqgurU ibnw hor kcI hY bwxI ] (920-7, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
satguroo binaa hor kachee hai banee.
Without the True Guru, other songs are false.
bwxI q kcI siqgurU bwJhu hor kcI bwxI ] (920-7, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
banee ta kachee satguroo baajhahu hor kachee banee.
The songs are false without the True Guru; all other songs are false.
khdy kcy suxdy kcy kcˆØI AwiK vKwxI ] (920-8, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
kahday kachay sunday kachay kacheeN aakh vakhaanee.
The speakers are false, and the listeners are false; those who speak and recite are false.
hir hir inq krih rsnw kihAw kCU n jwxI ] (920-8, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
har har nit karahi rasnaa kahi-aa kachhoo na jaanee.
They may continually chant, 'Har, Har' with their tongues, but they do not know what they are saying.
icqu ijn kw ihir lieAw mwieAw bolin pey rvwxI ] (920-9, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
chit jin kaa hir la-i-aa maa-i-aa bolan pa-ay ravaanee.
Their consciousness is lured by Maya; they are just reciting mechanically.
khY nwnku siqgurU bwJhu hor kcI bwxI ]24] (920-9, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
kahai naanak satguroo baajhahu hor kachee banee. ||24||
Says Nanak, without the True Guru, other songs are false. ||24||


First two verse are saying that Gurubani is Guru and verse without Guru(Akal) are Kachhi or breackable.




Ó "aihinis kfim ivafipaf, vxjfiraf imqRf, aSDuly nfm n iciq.." (1975)
Ahinis kam viyapya vanjariya mitra andhule naam na chiti.

daas could not get the page number 1975 else whole verse would have been given yet it is as follows.

Day and night lust encompaass/envolopes tradeer freind unclean/unwashed name(of God ) does not come to brain.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 1, 2005)

Ó "kfmu kRoDu kfieaf kAu gflY.." (1/932)


kwmu k®oDu kwieAw kau gwlY ] (932-2, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
kaam kroDh kaa-i-aa ka-o gaalai.
Unfulfilled sexual desire and unresolved anger waste the body away,
ijau kMcn sohwgw FwlY ] (932-2, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
ji-o kanchan sohaagaa dhaalai.
as gold is dissolved by borax.
kis ksvtI shY su qwau ] (932-2, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
kas kasvatee sahai so taa-o.
The gold is touched to the touchstone, and tested by fire;
ndir srwP vMnI scVwau ] (932-3, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
nadar saraaf vannee sachrhaa-o.
when its pure color shows through, it is pleasing to the eye of the assayer.
jgqu psU AhM kwlu ksweI ] (932-3, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
jagat pasoo ahaN kaal kasaa-ee.
The world is a beast, and arrogent Death is the butcher.
kir krqY krxI kir pweI ] (932-3, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
kar kartai karnee kar paa-ee.
The created beings of the Creator receive the karma of their actions.
ijin kIqI iqin kImiq pweI ] (932-4, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
jin keetee tin keemat paa-ee.
He who created the world, knows its worth.
hor ikAw khIAY ikCu khxu n jweI ]18] (932-4, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
hor ki-aa kahee-ai kichh kahan na jaa-ee. ||18||
What else can be said? There is nothing at all to say. ||18||
Kojq Kojq AMimRqu pIAw ] (932-4, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
khojat khojat amrit pee-aa.
Searching, searching, I drink in the Ambrosial Nectar.
iKmw ghI mnu sqguir dIAw ] (932-5, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
khimaa gahee man satgur dee-aa.
I have adopted the way of tolerance, and given my mind to the True Guru.
Krw Krw AwKY sBu koie ] (932-5, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
kharaa kharaa aakhai sabh ko-ay.
Everyone calls himself true and genuine.
Krw rqnu jug cwry hoie ] (932-5, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
kharaa ratan jug chaaray ho-ay.
He alone is true, who obtains the jewel throughout the four ages.
Kwq pIAMq mUey nhI jwinAw ] (932-6, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
khaat pee-ant moo-ay nahee jaani-aa.
Eating and drinking, one dies, but still does not know.
iKn mih mUey jw sbdu pCwinAw ] (932-6, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
khin meh moo-ay jaa sabad pachhaani-aa.
He dies in an instant, when he realizes the Word of the Shabad.
AsiQru cIqu mrin mnu mwinAw ] (932-6, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
asthir cheet maran man maani-aa.
His consciousness becomes permanently stable, and his mind accepts death.
gur ikrpw qy nwmu pCwinAw ]19] (932-7, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
gur kirpaa tay naam pachhaani-aa. ||19||
By Guru's Grace, he realizes the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||19||
ggn gMBIru ggnµqir vwsu ] (932-7, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
gagan gambheer gagnantar vaas.
The Profound Lord dwells in the sky of the mind, the Tenth Gate;
gux gwvY suK shij invwsu ] (932-7, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
gun gaavai sukh sahj nivaas.
singing His Glorious Praises, one dwells in intuitive poise and peace.
gieAw n AwvY Awie n jwie ] (932-8, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
ga-i-aa na aavai aa-ay na jaa-ay.
He does not go to come, or come to go.
gur prswid rhY ilv lwie ] (932-8, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
gur parsaad rahai liv laa-ay.
By Guru's Grace, he remains lovingly focused on the Lord.
ggnu AgMmu AnwQu AjonI ] (932-8, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
gagan agamm anaath ajonee.
The Lord of the mind-sky is inaccessible, independent and beyond birth.
AsiQru cIqu smwiD sgonI ] (932-9, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
asthir cheet samaaDh sagonee.
The most worthy Samaadhi is to keep the consciousness stable, focused on Him.
hir nwmu cyiq iPir pvih n jUnI ] (932-9, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
har naam chayt fir paveh na joonee.
Remembering the Lord's Name, one is not subject to reincarnation.
gurmiq swru hor nwm ibhUnI ]20] (932-9, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
gurmat saar hor naam bihoonee. ||20||
The Guru's Teachings are the most Excellent; all other ways lack the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||20||
Gr dr iPir QwkI bhuqyry ] (932-10, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
ghar dar fir thaakee bahutayray.
Wandering to countless doorsteps and homes, I have grown weary.
jwiq AsMK AMq nhI myry ] (932-10, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
jaat asaNkh ant nahee mayray.
My incarnations are countless, without limit.
kyqy mwq ipqw suq DIAw ] (932-10, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
kaytay maat pitaa sut Dhee-aa.
I have had so many mothers and fathers, sons and daughters.
kyqy gur cyly Puin hUAw ] (932-11, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
kaytay gur chaylay fun hoo-aa.
I have had so many gurus and disciples.
kwcy gur qy mukiq n hUAw ] (932-11, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
kaachay gur tay mukat na hoo-aa.
Through a false guru, liberation is not found.
kyqI nwir vru eyku smwil ] (932-11, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
kaytee naar var ayk samaal.
There are so many brides of the One Husband Lord - consider this.
gurmuiK mrxu jIvxu pRB nwil ] (932-11, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
gurmukh maran jeevan parabh naal.
The Gurmukh dies, and lives with God.
dh ids FUiF GrY mih pwieAw ] (932-12, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
dah dis dhoodh gharai meh paa-i-aa.
Searching in the ten directions, I found Him within my own home.
mylu BieAw siqgurU imlwieAw ]21] (932-12, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
mayl bha-i-aa satguroo milaa-i-aa. ||21||
I have met Him; the True Guru has led me to meet Him. ||21||
gurmuiK gwvY gurmuiK bolY ] (932-13, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
gurmukh gaavai gurmukh bolai.
The Gurmukh sings, and the Gurmukh speaks.
gurmuiK qoil quolwvY qolY ] (932-13, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
gurmukh tol tolaavai tolai.
The Gurmukh evaluates the value of the Lord, and inspires others to evaluate Him as well.
gurmuiK AwvY jwie insMgu ] (932-13, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
gurmukh aavai jaa-ay nisang.
The Gurmukh comes and goes without fear.
prhir mYlu jlwie klµku ] (932-13, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
parhar mail jalaa-ay kalank.
His filth is taken away, and his stains are burnt off.
gurmuiK nwd byd bIcwru ] (932-14, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
gurmukh naad bayd beechaar.
The Gurmukh contemplates the sound current of the Naad for his Vedas.
gurmuiK mjnu cju Acwru ] (932-14, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
gurmukh majan chaj achaar.
The Gurmukh's cleansing bath is the performance of good deeds.
gurmuiK sbdu AMimRqu hY swru ] (932-14, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
gurmukh sabad amrit hai saar.
For the Gurmukh, the Shabad is the most excellent Ambrosial Nectar.
nwnk gurmuiK pwvY pwru ]22] (932-15, rwmklI dKxI, mÚ 1)
naanak gurmukh paavai paar. ||22||
O Nanak, the Gurmukh crosses over. ||22||


Ó"jy lK iesqrIaF Bog krih, nv KSz rfj kmfihN.. (3/26)
ibnu siqguru suK n pfveI, iPir iPir jonI pfihN.."

isrIrwgu mhlw 3 ] (26-13)
sireeraag mehlaa 3.
Siree Raag, Third Mehl:
bhu ByK kir BrmweIAY min ihrdY kptu kmwie ] (26-13, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
baho bhaykh kar bharmaa-ee-ai man hirdai kapat kamaa-ay.
People wear all sorts of costumes and wander all around, but in their hearts and minds, they practice deception.
hir kw mhlu n pwveI mir ivstw mwih smwie ]1] (26-14, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
har kaa mahal na paav-ee mar vistaa maahi samaa-ay. ||1||
They do not attain the Mansion of the Lord's Presence, and after death, they sink into manure. ||1||
mn ry igRh hI mwih audwsu ] (26-14, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
man ray garih hee maahi udaas.
O mind, remain detached in the midst of your household.
scu sMjmu krxI so kry gurmuiK hoie prgwsu ]1] rhwau ] (26-15, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
sach sanjam karnee so karay gurmukh ho-ay pargaas. ||1|| rahaa-o.
Practicing truth, self-discipline and good deeds, the Gurmukh is enlightened. ||1||Pause||
gur kY sbid mnu jIiqAw giq mukiq GrY mih pwie ] (26-15, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
gur kai sabad man jeeti-aa gat mukat gharai meh paa-ay.
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, the mind is conquered, and one attains the State of Liberation in one's own home.
hir kw nwmu iDAweIAY sqsMgiq myil imlwie ]2] (26-16, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
har kaa naam Dhi-aa-ee-ai satsangat mayl milaa-ay. ||2||
So meditate on the Name of the Lord; join and merge with the Sat Sangat, the True Congregation. ||2||
jy lK iesqrIAw Bog krih nv KMf rwju kmwih ] (26-16, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
jay lakh istaree-aa bhog karahi nav khand raaj kamaahi.
You may enjoy the pleasures of hundreds of thousands of women, and rule the nine continents of the world.
ibnu siqgur suKu n pwveI iPir iPir jonI pwih ]3] (26-17, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
bin satgur sukh na paav-ee fir fir jonee paahi. ||3||
But without the True Guru, you will not find peace; you will be reincarnated over and over again. ||3||
hir hwru kMiT ijnI pihirAw gur crxI icqu lwie ] (26-18, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
har haar kanth jinee pahiri-aa gur charnee chit laa-ay.
Those who wear the Necklace of the Lord around their necks, and focus their consciousness on the Guru's Feet
iqnw ipCY iriD isiD iPrY Enw iqlu n qmwie ]4] (26-18, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
tinaa pichhai riDh siDh firai onaa til na tamaa-ay. ||4||
-wealth and supernatural spiritual powers follow them, but they do not care for such things at all. ||4||
jo pRB BwvY so QIAY Avru n krxw jwie ] (26-19, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
jo parabh bhaavai so thee-ai avar na karnaa jaa-ay.
Whatever pleases God's Will comes to pass. Nothing else can be done.
jnu nwnku jIvY nwmu lY hir dyvhu shij suBwie ]5]2]35] (26-19, isrIrwgu, mÚ 3)
jan naanak jeevai naam lai har dayvhu sahj subhaa-ay. ||5||2||35||
Servant Nanak lives by chanting the Naam. O Lord, please give it to me, in Your Natural Way. ||5||2||35||

Ó"qij kfm kfimnI, moh qjY, qF aSjn mfih inrSjn pfvY .." (4/141)

mhlw 4 ] (141-13)
mehlaa 4.
Fourth Mehl:
prhir kwm k®oDu JUTu inMdw qij mwieAw AhMkwru cukwvY ] (141-13, mwJ, mÚ 4)
parhar kaam kroDh jhooth nindaa taj maa-i-aa ahaNkaar chukhaavai.
Renounce sexual desire, anger, falsehood and slander; forsake Maya and eliminate egotistical pride.
qij kwmu kwimnI mohu qjY qw AMjn mwih inrMjnu pwvY ] (141-14, mwJ, mÚ 4)
taj kaam kaaminee moh tajai taa anjan maahi niranjan paavai.
Renounce sexual desire and promiscuity, and give up emotional attachment. Only then shall you obtain the Immaculate Lord amidst the darkness of the world.
qij mwnu AiBmwnu pRIiq suq dwrw qij ipAws Aws rwm ilv lwvY ] (141-14, mwJ, mÚ 4)
taj maan abhimaan pareet sut daaraa taj pi-aas aas raam liv laavai.
Renounce selfishness, conceit and arrogant pride, and your love for your children and spouse. Abandon your thirsty hopes and desires, and embrace love for the Lord.
nwnk swcw min vsY swc sbid hir nwim smwvY ]2] (141-15, mwJ, mÚ 4)
naanak saachaa man vasai saach sabad har naam samaavai. ||2||
O Nanak, the True One shall come to dwell in your mind. Through the True Word of the Shabad, you shall be absorbed in the Name of the Lord. ||2||


Ó"kfim ivafpy kusuD nr, sy jorF puiC clf.." (4/304) 


mÚ 4 ] (304-11)
mehlaa 4.
Fourth Mehl:
swrw idnu lwlic AitAw mnmuiK hory glw ] (304-11, gauVI, mÚ 4)
saaraa din laalach ati-aa manmukh horay galaa.
The self-willed manmukh is occupied with greed all day long, although he may claim otherwise.
rwqI aUGY dibAw nvy soq siB iFlw ] (304-12, gauVI, mÚ 4)
raatee ooghai dabi-aa navay sot sabh dhilaa.
At night, he is overcome by fatigue, and all his nine holes are weakened.
mnmuKw dY isir jorw Amru hY inq dyvih Blw ] (304-12, gauVI, mÚ 4)
manmukhaa dai sir joraa amar hai nit dayveh bhalaa.
Over the head of the manmukh is the order of the woman; to her, he ever holds out his promises of goodness.
jorw dw AwiKAw purK kmwvdy sy Apivq AmyD Klw ] (304-13, gauVI, mÚ 4)
joraa daa aakhi-aa purakh kamaavday say apvit amayDh khalaa.
Those men who act according to the orders of women are impure, filthy and foolish.
kwim ivAwpy kusuD nr sy jorw puiC clw ] (304-13, gauVI, mÚ 4)
kaam vi-aapay kusuDh nar say joraa puchh chalaa.
Those impure men are engrossed in sexual desire; they consult their women and walk accordingly.
siqgur kY AwiKAY jo clY so siq purKu Bl Blw ] (304-14, gauVI, mÚ 4)
satgur kai aakhi-ai jo chalai so sat purakh bhal bhalaa.
One who walks as the True Guru tells him to, is the true man, the best of the best.
jorw purK siB Awip aupwieAnu hir Kyl siB iKlw ] (304-14, gauVI, mÚ 4)
joraa purakh sabh aap upaa-i-an har khayl sabh khilaa.
He Himself created all women and men; the Lord Himself plays every play.
sB qyrI bxq bxwvxI nwnk Bl Blw ]2] (304-15, gauVI, mÚ 4)
sabh tayree banat banaavanee naanak bhal bhalaa. ||2||
You created the entire creation; O Nanak, it is the best of the best. ||2||
Ó ''qkih nfir prfeIaF, luik aSdir TfxI..
ajrfeIl Prysqf, iql pIVy GfxI.." (5/315)

pauVI 5 ] (315-3)
pa-orhee 5.
Pauree, Fifth Mehl:
lY Pwhy rwqI qurih pRBu jwxY pRwxI ] (315-3, gauVI, mÚ 5)
lai faahay raatee tureh parabh jaanai paraanee.
They take the noose in their hands, and go out at night to strangle others, but God knows everything, O mortal.
qkih nwir prweIAw luik AMdir TwxI ] (315-3, gauVI, mÚ 5)
takeh naar paraa-ee-aa luk andar thaanee.
They spy on other men's women, concealed in their hiding places.
sMn@I dyin@ ivKMm Qwie imTw mdu mwxI ] (315-4, gauVI, mÚ 5)
sanHee dayniH vikhamm thaa-ay mithaa mad maanee.
They break into well-protected places, and revel in sweet wine.
krmI Awpo AwpxI Awpy pCuqwxI ] (315-4, gauVI, mÚ 5)
karmee aapo aapnee aapay pachhutaanee.
But they shall come to regret their actions - they create their own karma.
AjrweIlu Prysqw iql pIVy GwxI ]27] (315-4, gauVI, mÚ 5)
ajraa-eel faraystaa til peerhay ghaanee. ||27||
Azraa-eel, the Angel of Death, shall crush them like sesame seeds in the oil-press. ||27||

Ó "hy kfmS, nrk ibsRfmS, bhu jonI Brmfvxh..
icq-hrx qRYlok gmXS, jp qp sIl ibdfrxhN.." (5/1358)

hy kwmM nrk ibsRwmM bhu jonI BRmwvxh ] (1358-3, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
hay kaamaN narak bisraamaN baho jonee bharmaavneh.
O sexual desire, you lead the mortals to hell; you make them wander in reincarnation through countless species.
icq hrxM qRY lok gMm´M jp qp sIl ibdwrxh ] (1358-4, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
chit harnaN tarai lok gam-yaN jap tap seel bidaarneh.
You cheat the consciousness, and pervade the three worlds. You destroy meditation, penance and virtue.
Alp suK Aivq cMcl aUc nIc smwvxh ] (1358-4, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
alap sukh avit chanchal ooch neech samaavneh.
But you give only shallow pleasure, while you make the mortals weak and unsteady; you pervade the high and the low.
qv BY ibmuMicq swD sMgm Et nwnk nwrwiexh ]46] (1358-5, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
tav bhai bimuNchit saaDh sangam ot naanak naaraa-ineh. ||46||
Your fear is dispelled in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, O Nanak, through the Protection and Support of the Lord. ||46||
hy kil mUl k®oDM kdMc kruxw n auprjqy ] (1358-6, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
hay kal mool kroDh-aN kadanch karunaa na uparjatay.
O anger, you are the root of conflict; compassion never rises up in you.
ibKXMq jIvM vs´M kroiq inrq´M kroiq jQw mrkth ] (1358-6, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
bikh-yant jeevaN vas-yaN karot nirt-yaN karot jathaa marakteh.
You take the corrupt, sinful beings in your power, and make them dance like monkeys.
Aink swsn qwVMiq jmdUqh qv sMgy ADmM nrh ] (1358-7, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
anik saasan taarhant jamdooteh tav sangay aDhamaN narah.
Associating with you, mortals are debased and punished by the Messenger of Death in so many ways.
dIn duK BMjn dXwl pRBu nwnk srb jIA rK´w kroiq ]47] (1358-7, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
deen dukh bhanjan da-yaal parabh naanak sarab jee-a rakh-yaa karot. ||47||
O Destroyer of the pains of the poor, O Merciful God, Nanak prays for You to protect all begins from such anger. ||47||
hy loBw lµpt sMg isrmorh Aink lhrI klolqy ] (1358-8, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
hay lobhaa lampat sang sirmohreh anik lahree kalolatay.
O greed, you cling to even the great, assaulting them with countless waves.
DwvMq jIAw bhu pRkwrM Aink BWiq bhu folqy ] (1358-8, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
Dhaavant jee-aa baho parkaaraN anik bhaaNt baho doltay.
You cause them to run around wildly in all directions, wobbling and wavering unsteadily.
nc imqRM nc iestM nc bwDv nc mwq ipqw qv ljXw ] (1358-9, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
nach mitraN nach istaN nach baaDhav nach maat pitaa tav lajyaa.
You have no respect for friends, ideals, relations, mother or father.
AkrxM kroiq AKwid´ Kwd´M Aswj´M swij smjXw ] (1358-10, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
akranaN karot akhaad-ya khaad-yaN asaaj-yaN saaj samajyaa.
You make them do what they should not do. You make them eat what they should not eat. You make them accomplish what they should not accomplish.
qRwih qRwih srix suAwmI ibg´wipœ nwnk hir nrhrh ]48] (1358-10, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
taraahi taraahi saran su-aamee big-yaapati naanak har narhareh. ||48||
Save me, save me - I have come to Your Sanctuary, O my Lord and Master; Nanak prays to the Lord. ||48||
hy jnm mrx mUlµ AhMkwrM pwpwqmw ] (1358-11, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
hay janam maran moolaN ahaNkaaraN paapaatmaa.
O egotism, you are the root of birth and death and the cycle of reincarnation; you are the very soul of sin.
imqRM qjMiq sqRM idRVMiq Aink mwXw ibsœIrnh ] (1358-11, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
mitraN tajant satraN darirh-aaNt anik maa-yaa bisteerniH.
You forsake friends, and hold tight to enemies. You spread out countless illusions of Maya.
AwvMq jwvMq QkMq jIAw duK suK bhu Bogxh ] (1358-12, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
aavant jaavant thakant jee-aa dukh sukh baho bhognah.
You cause the living beings to come and go until they are exhausted. You lead them to experience pain and pleasure.
BRm BXwn auidAwn rmxM mhw ibkt AswD rogxh ] (1358-12, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
bharam bha-yaan udi-aan ramnaN mahaa bikat asaaDh rognah.
You lead them to wander lost in the terrible wilderness of doubt; you lead them to contract the most horrible, incurable diseases.
bYd´M pwrbRhm prmysÍr AwrwiD nwnk hir hir hry ]49] (1358-13, shsik®qI, mÚ 5)
baid-yaN paarbarahm parmaysvar aaraaDh naanak har har haray. ||49||
The only Physician is the Supreme Lord, the Transcendent Lord God. Nanak worships and adores the Lord, Har, Har, Haray. ||49||

Ó "ry nr, kfie pr igRih jfie.." (5/1001)
mwrU mhlw 5 ] (1001-14)
maaroo mehlaa 5.
Maaroo, Fifth Mehl:
gupqu krqw sMig so pRBu fhkwvey mnuKwie ] (1001-14, mwrU, mÚ 5)
gupat kartaa sang so parabh dehkaava-ay manukhaa-ay.
You may act in secrecy, but God is still with you; you can only deceive other people.
ibswir hir jIau ibKY Bogih qpq QMm gil lwie ]1] (1001-14, mwrU, mÚ 5)
bisaar har jee-o bikhai bhogeh tapat thamm gal laa-ay. ||1||
Forgetting your Dear Lord, you enjoy corrupt pleasures, and so you shall have to embrace red-hot pillars. ||1||
ry nr kwie pr igRih jwie ] (1001-15, mwrU, mÚ 5)
ray nar kaa-ay par garihi jaa-ay.
O man, why do you go out to the households of others?
kucl kTor kwim grDB qum nhI suinE Drm rwie ]1] rhwau ] (1001-15, mwrU, mÚ 5)
kuchal kathor kaam garDhabh tum nahee suni-o Dharam raa-ay. ||1|| rahaa-o.
You filthy, heartless, lustful donkey! Haven't you heard of the Righteous Judge of Dharma? ||1||Pause||
ibkwr pwQr glih bwDy inMd pot isrwie ] (1001-16, mwrU, mÚ 5)
bikaar paathar galeh baaDhay nind pot siraa-ay.
The stone of corruption is tied around your neck, and the load of slander is on your head.
mhw swgru smudu lµGnw pwir n prnw jwie ]2] (1001-16, mwrU, mÚ 5)
mahaa saagar samud langhnaa paar na parnaa jaa-ay. ||2||
You must cross over the vast open ocean, but you cannot cross over to the other side. ||2||
kwim k®oiD loiB moih ibAwipE nyqR rKy iPrwie ] (1001-17, mwrU, mÚ 5)
kaam kroDh lobh mohi bi-aapi-o naytar rakhay firaa-ay.
You are engrossed in sexual desire, anger, greed and emotional attachment; you have turned your eyes away from the Truth.
sIsu auTwvn n kbhU imleI mhw duqr mwie ]3] (1001-17, mwrU, mÚ 5)
sees uthaavan na kabhoo mil-ee mahaa dutar maa-ay. ||3||
You cannot even raise your head above the water of the vast, impassable sea of Maya. ||3||
sUru mukqw ssI mukqw bRhm igAwnI Ailpwie ] (1001-18, mwrU, mÚ 5)
soor muktaa sasee muktaa barahm gi-aanee alipaa-ay.
The sun is liberated, and the moon is liberated; the God-realized being is pure and untouched.
suBwvq jYsy bYsMqr Ailpq sdw inrmlwie ]4] (1001-18, mwrU, mÚ 5)
subhaavat jaisay baisantar alipat sadaa niramlaa-ay. ||4||
His inner nature is like that of fire, untouched and forever immaculate. ||4||
ijsu krmu KuilAw iqsu lihAw pVdw ijin gur pih mMinAw suBwie ] (1001-19, mwrU, mÚ 5)
jis karam khuli-aa tis lahi-aa parh-daa jin gur peh mani-aa subhaa-ay.
When good karma dawns, the wall of doubt is torn down. He lovingly accepts the Guru's Will.

Page 1002
guir mMqRü AvKDu nwmu dInw jn nwnk sMkt join n pwie ]5]2] (1002-1, mwrU, mÚ 5)
gur mantar avkhaDh naam deenaa jan naanak sankat jon na paa-ay. ||5||2||
One who is blessed with the medicine of the GurMantra, the Name of the Lord, O servant Nanak, does not suffer the agonies of reincarnation. ||5||2||


Ó "binqf Coiz, bd ndir pr nfrI..
vyis n pfeIaY, mhF duiKafrI.." (5/1348)

kwn Prwie ihrwey tUkw ] (1348-7, pRBwqI, mÚ 5)
kaan faraa-ay hiraa-ay tookaa.
You have split your ears, and now you steal crumbs.
Gir Gir mWgY iqRpqwvn qy cUkw ] (1348-7, pRBwqI, mÚ 5)
ghar ghar maaNgai tariptaavan tay chookaa.
You beg from door to door, but you fail to be satisfied.
binqw Coif bd ndir pr nwrI ] (1348-7, pRBwqI, mÚ 5)
banitaa chhod bad nadar par naaree.
You have abandoned your own wife, but now you sneak glances at other women.
vyis n pweIAY mhw duiKAwrI ]5] (1348-8, pRBwqI, mÚ 5)
vays na paa-ee-ai mahaa dukhi-aaree. ||5||
God is not found by wearing religious robes; you are utterly miserable! ||5||
bolY nwhI hoie bYTw monI ] (1348-8, pRBwqI, mÚ 5)
bolai naahee ho-ay baithaa monee.
He does not speak; he is on silence.
AMqir klp BvweIAY jonI ] (1348-8, pRBwqI, mÚ 5)
antar kalap bhavaa-ee-ai jonee.
But he is filled with desire; he is made to wander in reincarnation.
AMn qy rhqw duKu dyhI shqw ] (1348-9, pRBwqI, mÚ 5)
ann tay rahtaa dukh dayhee sahtaa.
Abstaining from food, his body suffers in pain.
hukmu n bUJY ivAwipAw mmqw ]6] (1348-9, pRBwqI, mÚ 5)
hukam na boojhai vi-aapi-aa mamtaa. ||6||
He does not realize the Hukam of the Lord's Command; he is afflicted by possessiveness. ||6||
Ó "kfmvSq kfmI bhu nfrI, pr igRih joh n cUkY..`` (5/672)

DnwsrI mhlw 5 ] (672-3)
Dhanaasree mehlaa 5.
Dhanaasaree, Fifth Mehl:
vfy vfy rwjn Aru BUmn qw kI iqRsn n bUJI ] (672-3, DnwsrI, mÚ 5)
vaday vaday raajan ar bhooman taa kee tarisan na boojhee.
The desires of the greatest of the great kings and landlords cannot be satisfied.
lpit rhy mwieAw rMg mwqy locn kCU n sUJI ]1] (672-3, DnwsrI, mÚ 5)
lapat rahay maa-i-aa rang maatay lochan kachhoo na soojhee. ||1||
They remain engrossed in Maya, intoxicated with the pleasures of their wealth; their eyes see nothing else at all. ||1||
ibiKAw mih ikn hI iqRpiq n pweI ] (672-4, DnwsrI, mÚ 5)
bikhi-aa meh kin hee taripat na paa-ee.
No one has ever found satisfaction in sin and corruption.
ijau pwvku eIDin nhI DRwpY ibnu hir khw AGweI ] rhwau ] (672-4, DnwsrI, mÚ 5)
ji-o paavak eeDhan nahee Dharaapai bin har kahaa aghaa-ee. rahaa-o.
The flame is not satisfied by more fuel; how can one be satisfied without the Lord? ||Pause||
idnu idnu krq Bojn bhu ibMjn qw kI imtY n BUKw ] (672-5, DnwsrI, mÚ 5)
din din karat bhojan baho binjan taa kee mitai na bhookhaa.
Day after day, he eats his meals with many different foods, but his hunger is not eradicated.
audmu krY suAwn kI inAweI cwry kuMtw GoKw ]2] (672-5, DnwsrI, mÚ 5)
udam karai su-aan kee ni-aa-ee chaaray kuntaa ghokhaa. ||2||
He runs around like a dog, searching in the four directions. ||2||
kwmvMq kwmI bhu nwrI pr igRh joh n cUkY ] (672-6, DnwsrI, mÚ 5)
kaamvant kaamee baho naaree par garih joh na chookai.
The lustful, lecherous man desires many women, and he never stops peeking into the homes of others.
idn pRiq krY krY pCuqwpY sog loB mih sUkY ]3] (672-6, DnwsrI, mÚ 5)
din parat karai karai pachhutaapai sog lobh meh sookai. ||3||
Day after day, he commits adultery again and again, and then he regrets his actions; he wastes away in misery and greed. ||3||
hir hir nwmu Apwr Amolw AMimRqu eyku inDwnw ] (672-7, DnwsrI, mÚ 5)
har har naam apaar amolaa amrit ayk niDhaanaa.
The Name of the Lord, Har, Har, is incomparable and priceless; it is the treasure of Ambrosial Nectar.
sUKu shju Awnµdu sMqn kY nwnk gur qy jwnw ]4]6] (672-7, DnwsrI, mÚ 5)
sookh sahj aanand santan kai naanak gur tay jaanaa. ||4||6||
The Saints abide in peace, poise and bliss; O Nanak, through the Guru, this is known. ||4||6||

(Das would like to say that this verse itself tells about vaorous people who are described in detail via Triya Charitras).

Ó "dyie ikvfV aink pVdy mih, pr dfrf sSig PfkY.. 
icqR gupqu jb lyKf mfgihN qb kAuxu pVdf qyrf ZfkY.." (5/616)

soriT mhlw 5 ] (616-4)
sorath mehlaa 5.
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl:
mwieAw moh mgnu AMiDAwrY dyvnhwru n jwnY ] (616-4, soriT, mÚ 5)
maa-i-aa moh magan anDhi-aarai dayvanhaar na jaanai.
Infatuated with the darkness of emotional attachment to Maya, he does not know the Lord, the Great Giver.
jIau ipMfu swij ijin ricAw blu Apuno kir mwnY ]1] (616-4, soriT, mÚ 5)
jee-o pind saaj jin rachi-aa bal apuno kar maanai. ||1||
The Lord created his body and fashioned his soul, but he claims that his power is his own. ||1||
mn mUVy dyiK rihE pRB suAwmI ] (616-5, soriT, mÚ 5)
man moorhay daykh rahi-o parabh su-aamee.
O foolish mind, God, your Lord and Master is watching over you.
jo ikCu krih soeI soeI jwxY rhY n kCUAY CwnI ] rhwau ] (616-5, soriT, mÚ 5)
jo kichh karahi so-ee so-ee jaanai rahai na kachhoo-ai chhaanee. rahaa-o.
Whatever you do, He knows; nothing can remain concealed from Him. ||Pause||
ijhvw suAwd loB mid mwqo aupjy Aink ibkwrw ] (616-6, soriT, mÚ 5)
jihvaa su-aad lobh mad maato upjay anik bikaaraa.
You are intoxicated with the tastes of the tongue, with greed and pride; countless sins spring from these.
bhuqu join Brmq duKu pwieAw haumY bMDn ky Bwrw ]2] (616-7, soriT, mÚ 5)
bahut jon bharmat dukh paa-i-aa ha-umai banDhan kay bhaaraa. ||2||
You wandered in pain through countless incarnations, weighed down by the chains of egotism. ||2||
dyie ikvwV Aink pVdy mih pr dwrw sMig PwkY ] (616-7, soriT, mÚ 5)
day-ay kivaarh anik parh-day meh par daaraa sang faakai.
Behind closed doors, hidden by many screens, the man takes his pleasure with another man's wife.
icqR gupqu jb lyKw mwgih qb kauxu pVdw qyrw FwkY ]3] (616-8, soriT, mÚ 5)
chitar gupat jab laykhaa maageh tab ka-un parh-daa tayraa dhaakai. ||3||
When Chitr and Gupt, the celestial accountants of the conscious and subconscious, call for your account, who will screen you then? ||3||
dIn dieAwl pUrn duK BMjn qum ibnu Et n kweI ] (616-8, soriT, mÚ 5)
deen da-i-aal pooran dukh bhanjan tum bin ot na kaa-ee.
O Perfect Lord, Merciful to the meek, Destroyer of pain, without You, I have no shelter at all.
kwiF lyhu sMswr swgr mih nwnk pRB srxweI ]4]15]26] (616-9, soriT, mÚ 5)
kaadh layho sansaar saagar meh naanak parabh sarnaa-ee. ||4||15||26||
Please, lift me up out of the world-ocean; O God, I have come to Your Sanctuary. ||4||15||26||

Ó "mn ry kAunu kumiq qYN lInI..
pr dfrf inSidaf rs ricE, rfm Bgiq nih kInI.." (9/632)


*Page 632*
AMiq sMg kwhU nhI dInw ibrQw Awpu bMDwieAw ]1] (632-1, soriT, mÚ 9)
ant sang kaahoo nahee deenaa birthaa aap banDhaa-i-aa. ||1||
In the end, nothing shall go along with you; you have entrapped yourself in vain. ||1||
nw hir BijE n gur jnu syivE nh aupijE kCu igAwnw ] (632-1, soriT, mÚ 9)
naa har bhaji-o na gur jan sayvi-o nah upji-o kachh gi-aanaa.
You have not meditated or vibrated upon the Lord; you have not served the Guru, or His humble servants; spiritual wisdom has not welled up within you.
Gt hI mwih inrMjnu qyrY qY Kojq auidAwnw ]2] (632-2, soriT, mÚ 9)
ghat hee maahi niranjan tayrai tai khojat udi-aanaa. ||2||
The Immaculate Lord is within your heart, and yet you search for Him in the wilderness. ||2||
bhuqu jnm Brmq qY hwirE AsiQr miq nhI pweI ] (632-2, soriT, mÚ 9)
bahut janam bharmat tai haari-o asthir mat nahee paa-ee.
You have wandered through many many births; you are exhausted but have still not found a way out of this endless cycle.
mwns dyh pwie pd hir Bju nwnk bwq bqweI ]3]3] (632-3, soriT, mÚ 9)
maanas dayh paa-ay pad har bhaj naanak baat bataa-ee. ||3||3||
Now that you have obtained this human body, meditate on the Lord's Feet; Nanak advises with this advice. ||3||3||
soriT mhlw 9 ] (632-4)
sorath mehlaa 9.
Sorat'h, Ninth Mehl:
mn ry pRB kI srin ibcwro ] (632-4, soriT, mÚ 9)
man ray parabh kee saran bichaaro.
O mind, contemplate the Sanctuary of God.
ijh ismrq gnkw sI auDrI qw ko jsu aur Dwro ]1] rhwau ] (632-4, soriT, mÚ 9)
jih simrat gankaa see uDhree taa ko jas ur Dhaaro. ||1|| rahaa-o.
Meditating on Him in remembrance, Ganika the prostitute was saved; enshrine His Praises within your heart. ||1||Pause||
Atl BieE DR¨A jw kY ismrin Aru inrBY pdu pwieAw ] (632-5, soriT, mÚ 9)
atal bha-i-o Dharoo-a jaa kai simran ar nirbhai pad paa-i-aa.
Meditating on Him in remembrance, Dhroo became immortal, and obtained the state of fearlessness.
duK hrqw ieh ibiD ko suAwmI qY kwhy ibsrwieAw ]1] (632-5, soriT, mÚ 9)
dukh hartaa ih biDh ko su-aamee tai kaahay bisraa-i-aa. ||1||
The Lord and Master removes suffering in this way - why have you forgotten Him? ||1||
jb hI srin ghI ikrpw iniD gj grwh qy CUtw ] (632-6, soriT, mÚ 9)
jab hee saran gahee kirpaa niDh gaj garaah tay chhootaa.
As soon as the elephant took to the protective Sanctuary of the Lord, the ocean of mercy, he escaped from the crocodile.
mhmw nwm khw lau brnau rwm khq bMDn iqh qUtw ]2] (632-7, soriT, mÚ 9)
mahmaa naam kahaa la-o barna-o raam kahat banDhan tih tootaa. ||2||
How much can I describe the Glorious Praises of the Naam? Whoever chants the Lord's Name, his bonds are broken. ||2||
Ajwmlu pwpI jgu jwny inmK mwih insqwrw ] (632-7, soriT, mÚ 9)
ajaamal paapee jag jaanay nimakh maahi nistaaraa.
Ajaamal, known throughout the world as a sinner, was redeemed in an instant.
nwnk khq cyq icMqwmin qY BI auqrih pwrw ]3]4] (632-8, soriT, mÚ 9)
naanak kahat chayt chintaaman tai bhee utreh paaraa. ||3||4||
Says Nanak, remember the Chintaamani, the jewel which fulfills all desires, and you too shall be carried across and saved. ||3||4||
soriT mhlw 9 ] (632-8)
sorath mehlaa 9.
Sorat'h, Ninth Mehl:
pRwnI kaunu aupwau krY ] (632-9, soriT, mÚ 9)
paraanee ka-un upaa-o karai.
What efforts should the mortal make,
jw qy Bgiq rwm kI pwvY jm ko qRwsu hrY ]1] rhwau ] (632-9, soriT, mÚ 9)
jaa tay bhagat raam kee paavai jam ko taraas harai. ||1|| rahaa-o.
to attain devotional worship of the Lord, and eradicate the fear of death? ||1||Pause||
kaunu krm ibidAw khu kYsI Drmu kaunu Puin kreI ] (632-9, soriT, mÚ 9)
ka-un karam bidi-aa kaho kaisee Dharam ka-un fun kar-ee.
Which actions, what sort of knowledge, and what religion - what Dharma should one practice?
kaunu nwmu gur jw kY ismrY Bv swgr kau qreI ]1] (632-10, soriT, mÚ 9)
ka-un naam gur jaa kai simrai bhav saagar ka-o tar-ee. ||1||
What Name of the Guru should one remember in meditation, to cross over the terrifying world-ocean? ||1||
kl mY eyku nwmu ikrpw iniD jwih jpY giq pwvY ] (632-11, soriT, mÚ 9)
kal mai ayk naam kirpaa niDh jaahi japai gat paavai.
In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, the Name of the One Lord is the treasure of mercy; chanting it, one obtains salvation.
Aaur Drm qw kY sm nwhin ieh ibiD bydu bqwvY ]2] (632-11, soriT, mÚ 9)
a-or Dharam taa kai sam naahan ih biDh bayd bataavai. ||2||
No other religion is comparable to this; so speak the Vedas. ||2||
suKu duKu rhq sdw inrlypI jw kau khq gusweI ] (632-12, soriT, mÚ 9)
sukh dukh rahat sadaa nirlaypee jaa ka-o kahat gusaa-ee.
He is beyond pain and pleasure, forever unattached; He is called the Lord of the world.
so qum hI mih bsY inrMqir nwnk drpin inAweI ]3]5] (632-12, soriT, mÚ 9)
so tum hee meh basai nirantar naanak darpan ni-aa-ee. ||3||5||
He dwells deep within your inner self, O Nanak, like the image in a mirror. ||3||5||
soriT mhlw 9 ] (632-13)
sorath mehlaa 9.
Sorat'h, Ninth Mehl:
mweI mY ikih ibiD lKau gusweI ] (632-13, soriT, mÚ 9)
maa-ee mai kihi biDh lakha-o gusaa-ee.
O mother, how can I see the Lord of the world?
mhw moh AigAwin iqmir mo mnu rihE aurJweI ]1] rhwau ] (632-13, soriT, mÚ 9)
mahaa moh agi-aan timar mo man rahi-o urjhaa-ee. ||1|| rahaa-o.
In the utter darkness of emotional attachment and spiritual ignorance, my mind remains entangled. ||1||Pause||
sgl jnm Brm hI Brm KoieE nh AsiQru miq pweI ] (632-14, soriT, mÚ 9)
sagal janam bharam hee bharam kho-i-o nah asthir mat paa-ee.
Deluded by doubt, I have wasted my whole life; I have not obtained a stable intellect.
ibiKAwskq rihE ins bwsur nh CUtI ADmweI ]1] (632-15, soriT, mÚ 9)
bikhi-aaskat rahi-o nis baasur nah chhootee aDhmaa-ee. ||1||
I remain under the influence of corrupting sins, night and day, and I have not renounced wickedness. ||1||
swDsMgu kbhU nhI kInw nh kIriq pRB gweI ] (632-15, soriT, mÚ 9)
saaDhsang kabhoo nahee keenaa nah keerat parabh gaa-ee.
I never joined the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, and I did not sing the Kirtan of God's Praises.
jn nwnk mY nwih koaU gunu rwiK lyhu srnweI ]2]6] (632-16, soriT, mÚ 9)
jan naanak mai naahi ko-oo gun raakh layho sarnaa-ee. ||2||6||
O servant Nanak, I have no virtues at all; keep me in Your Sanctuary, Lord. ||2||6||
soriT mhlw 9 ] (632-17)
sorath mehlaa 9.
Sorat'h, Ninth Mehl:
mweI mnu myro bis nwih ] (632-17, soriT, mÚ 9)
maa-ee man mayro bas naahi.
O mother, my mind is out of control.
ins bwsur ibiKAn kau Dwvq ikih ibiD rokau qwih ]1] rhwau ] (632-17, soriT, mÚ 9)
nis baasur bikhi-an ka-o Dhaavat kihi biDh roka-o taahi. ||1|| rahaa-o.
Night and day, it runs after sin and corruption. How can I restrain it? ||1||Pause||
byd purwn isimRiq ky mq suin inmK n hIey bswvY ] (632-18, soriT, mÚ 9)
bayd puraan simrit kay mat sun nimakh na hee-ay basaavai.
He listens to the teachings of the Vedas, the Puraanas and the Simritees, but he does not enshrine them in his heart, even for an instant.
pr Dn pr dwrw isau ricE ibrQw jnmu isrwvY ]1] (632-18, soriT, mÚ 9)
par Dhan par daaraa si-o rachi-o birthaa janam siraavai. ||1||
Engrossed in the wealth and women of others, his life passes away uselessly. ||1||
mid mwieAw kY BieE bwvro sUJq nh kCu igAwnw ] (632-19, soriT, mÚ 9)
mad maa-i-aa kai bha-i-o baavro soojhat nah kachh gi-aanaa.
He has gone insane with the wine of Maya, and does not understand even a bit of spiritual wisdom.
Gt hI BIqir bsq inrMjnu qw ko mrmu n jwnw ]2] (632-19, soriT, mÚ 9)
ghat hee bheetar basat niranjan taa ko maram na jaanaa. ||2||
Deep within his heart, the Immaculate Lord dwells, but he does not know this secret. ||2||

Das has givne the whole page 632 butr could not find the verse which is givne by himslef.

Mann Re Kaun Kumati Tu Leeni..
Par Dara Nindia Rass Rachiyo, Ram Bhagat(i) Nahi Keeni..

(Oh My) Mind What Bad State of Mind you take/have..
Embedded in the pleasure of other's women/wife,Did not do the devotion of God(absorbed in all ie Ram).


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 1, 2005)

Ó"Gr kI nfir, iqafgY aSDf.. 
pr nfrI isAuN, GflY DSDf.." (nfmdyv jI, 1365)


Page 1365
lY Pwhy auiT Dwvqy is jwin mwry BgvMq ]10] (1365-1, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
lai faahay uth Dhaavtay se jaan maaray bhagvant. ||10||
They take the noose and run around; but rest assured that God shall destroy them. ||10||
kbIr cMdn kw ibrvw Blw byiV@E Fwk plws ] (1365-1, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer chandan kaa birvaa bhalaa bayrheha-o dhaak palaas.
Kabeer, the sandalwood tree is good, even though it is surrounded by weeds.
Eie BI cMdnu hoie rhy bsy ju cMdn pwis ]11] (1365-2, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
o-ay bhee chandan ho-ay rahay basay jo chandan paas. ||11||
Those who dwell near the sandalwood tree, become just like the sandalwood tree. ||11||
kbIr bWsu bfweI bUifAw ieau mq fUbhu koie ] (1365-2, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer baaNs badaa-ee boodi-aa i-o mat doobahu ko-ay.
Kabeer, the bamboo is drowned in its egotistical pride. No one should drown like this.
cMdn kY inkty bsY bWsu sugMDu n hoie ]12] (1365-3, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
chandan kai niktay basai baaNs suganDh na ho-ay. ||12||
Bamboo also dwells near the sandalwood tree, but it does not take up its fragrance. ||12||
kbIr dInu gvwieAw dunI isau dunI n cwlI swiQ ] (1365-3, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer deen gavaa-i-aa dunee si-o dunee na chaalee saath.
Kabeer, the mortal loses his faith, for the sake of the world, but the world shall not go along with him in the end.
pwie kuhwVw mwirAw gwPil ApunY hwiQ ]13] (1365-4, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
paa-ay kuhaarhaa maari-aa gaafal apunai haath. ||13||
The idiot strikes his own foot with the axe by his own hand. ||13||
kbIr jh jh hau iPirE kauqk TwE Twie ] (1365-4, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer jah jah ha-o firi-o ka-utak thaa-o thaa-ay.
Kabeer, wherever I go, I see wonders everywhere.
iek rwm snyhI bwhrw aUjru myrY BWie ]14] (1365-5, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
ik raam sanayhee baahraa oojar mayrai bhaaN-ay. ||14||
But without the devotees of the One Lord, it is all wilderness to me. ||14||
kbIr sMqn kI JuMgIAw BlI BiT kusqI gwau ] (1365-5, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer santan kee jhungee-aa bhalee bhath kustee gaa-o.
Kabeer, the dwelling of the Saints is good; the dwelling of the unrighteous burns like an oven.
Awig lgau iqh Daulhr ijh nwhI hir ko nwau ]15] (1365-6, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
aag laga-o tih Dha-ulhar jih naahee har ko naa-o. ||15||
Those mansions in which the Lord's Name is not chanted might just as well burn down. ||15||
kbIr sMq mUey ikAw roeIAY jo Apuny igRih jwie ] (1365-6, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer sant moo-ay ki-aa ro-ee-ai jo apunay garihi jaa-ay.
Kabeer, why cry at the death of a Saint? He is just going back to his home.
rovhu swkq bwpury ju hwtY hwt ibkwie ]16] (1365-7, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
rovhu saakat baapuray jo haatai haat bikaa-ay. ||16||
Cry for the wretched, faithless cynic, who is sold from store to store. ||16||
kbIr swkqu AYsw hY jYsI lsn kI Kwin ] (1365-7, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer saakat aisaa hai jaisee lasan kee khaan.
Kabeer, the faithless cynic is like a piece of garlic.
kony bYTy KweIAY prgt hoie indwin ]17] (1365-8, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
konay baithay khaa-ee-ai pargat ho-ay nidaan. ||17||
Even if you eat it sitting in a corner, it becomes obvious to everyone. ||17||
kbIr mwieAw folnI pvnu Jkolnhwru ] (1365-8, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer maa-i-aa dolnee pavan jhakolanhaar.
Kabeer, Maya is the butter-churn, and the breath is the churning-stick.
sMqhu mwKnu KwieAw CwiC pIAY sMswru ]18] (1365-9, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
santahu maakhan khaa-i-aa chhaachh pee-ai sansaar. ||18||
The Saints eat the butter, while the world drinks the whey. ||18||
kbIr mwieAw folnI pvnu vhY ihv Dwr ] (1365-9, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer maa-i-aa dolnee pavan vahai hiv Dhaar.
Kabeer, Maya is the butter-churn; the breath flows like ice water.
ijin ibloieAw iqin KwieAw Avr iblovnhwr ]19] (1365-10, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
jin bilo-i-aa tin khaa-i-aa avar bilovanhaar. ||19||
Whoever does the churning eats the butter; the others are just churning-sticks. ||19||
kbIr mwieAw cortI muis muis lwvY hwit ] (1365-10, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer maa-i-aa chortee mus mus laavai haat.
Kabeer, Maya is the thief, which breaks in and plunders the store.
eyku kbIrw nw musY ijin kInI bwrh bwt ]20] (1365-11, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
ayk kabeeraa naa musai jin keenee baarah baat. ||20||
Only Kabeer is not plundered; he has cut her into twelve pieces. ||20||
kbIr sUKu n eyNh juig krih ju bhuqY mIq ] (1365-11, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer sookh na ayNh jug karahi jo bahutai meet.
Kabeer, peace does not come in this world by making lots of friends.
jo icqu rwKih eyk isau qy suKu pwvih nIq ]21] (1365-12, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
jo chit raakhahi ayk si-o tay sukh paavahi neet. ||21||
Those who keep their consciousness focused on the One Lord shall find eternal peace. ||21||
kbIr ijsu mrny qy jgu frY myry min Awnµdu ] (1365-12, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer jis marnay tay jag darai mayray man aanand.
Kabeer, the world is afraid of death - that death fills my mind with bliss.
mrny hI qy pweIAY pUrnu prmwnµdu ]22] (1365-13, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
marnay hee tay paa-ee-ai pooran parmaanand. ||22||
It is only by death that perfect, supreme bliss is obtained. ||22||
rwm pdwrQu pwie kY kbIrw gWiT n Kol@ ] (1365-13, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
raam padaarath paa-ay kai kabeeraa gaaNth na kholH.
The Treasure of the Lord is obtained, O Kabeer, but do not undo its knot.
nhI ptxu nhI pwrKU nhI gwhku nhI molu ]23] (1365-14, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
nahee patan nahee paarkhoo nahee gaahak nahee mol. ||23||
There is no market to sell it, no appraiser, no customer, and no price. ||23||
kbIr qw isau pRIiq kir jw ko Twkuru rwmu ] (1365-14, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer taa si-o pareet kar jaa ko thaakur raam.
Kabeer, be in love with only that one, whose Master is the Lord.
pMifq rwjy BUpqI Awvih kauny kwm ]24] (1365-15, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
pandit raajay bhooptee aavahi ka-unay kaam. ||24||
The Pandits, the religious scholars, kings and landlords - what good is love for them? ||24||
kbIr pRIiq iek isau kIey Awn duibDw jwie ] (1365-15, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer pareet ik si-o kee-ay aan dubiDhaa jaa-ay.
Kabeer, when you are in love with the One Lord, duality and alienation depart.
BwvY lWby kys kru BwvY Grir mufwie ]25] (1365-16, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
bhaavai laaNbay kays kar bhaavai gharar mudaa-ay. ||25||
You may have long hair, or you may shave your head bald. ||25||
kbIr jgu kwjl kI koTrI AMD pry iqs mwih ] (1365-16, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer jag kaajal kee kothree anDh paray tis maahi.
Kabeer, the world is a room filled with black soot; the blind fall into its trap.
hau bilhwrI iqn kau pYis ju nIkis jwih ]26] (1365-17, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
ha-o balihaaree tin ka-o pais jo neekas jaahi. ||26||
I am a sacrifice to those who are thrown in, and still escape. ||26||
kbIr iehu qnu jwiegw skhu q lyhu bhoir ] (1365-17, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer ih tan jaa-igaa sakahu ta layho bahor.
Kabeer, this body shall perish; save it, if you can.
nWgy pwvhu qy gey ijn ky lwK kroir ]27] (1365-18, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
naaNgay paavhu tay ga-ay jin kay laakh karor. ||27||
Even those who have tens of thousands and millions, must depart bare-footed in the end. ||27||
kbIr iehu qnu jwiegw kvnY mwrig lwie ] (1365-18, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer ih tan jaa-igaa kavnai maarag laa-ay.
Kabeer, this body shall perish; place it on the path.
kY sMgiq kir swD kI kY hir ky gun gwie ]28] (1365-18, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kai sangat kar saaDh kee kai har kay gun gaa-ay. ||28||
Either join the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, or sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord. ||28||
kbIr mrqw mrqw jgu mUAw mir BI n jwinAw koie ] (1365-19, slok, Bgq kbIr jI)
kabeer martaa martaa jag moo-aa mar bhee na jaani-aa ko-ay.
Kabeer, dying, dying, the whole world has to die, and yet, none know how to die

Das gives the page above but could not find the verse and thus gives.

Ghar Ki Naar Tyagai Andha

Paar Nari Sinyon Ghale Dhandha 

blind renoncces the wife of houshold

and starts/earns/puts the business(commits adulatry with others wife

Ó "pr Dn, pr dfrf pr hrI
qf kY inkit, bsY nrhrI.." (nfmdyv jI 1163) 

Page 1163
sur qyqIsau jyvih pwk ] (1163-1, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
sur tayteesa-o jayveh paak.
Three hundred thirty million gods eat the Lord's offerings.
nv gRh koit TwFy drbwr ] (1163-1, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
nav garah kot thaadhay darbaar.
The nine stars, a million times over, stand at His Door.
Drm koit jw kY pRiqhwr ]2] (1163-1, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
Dharam kot jaa kai partihaar. ||2||
Millions of Righteous Judges of Dharma are His gate-keepers. ||2||
pvn koit caubwry iPrih ] (1163-2, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
pavan kot cha-ubaaray fireh.
Millions of winds blow around Him in the four directions.
bwsk koit syj ibsQrih ] (1163-2, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
baasak kot sayj bisathrahi.
Millions of serpents prepare His bed.
smuMd koit jw ky pwnIhwr ] (1163-2, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
samund kot jaa kay paaneehaar.
Millions of oceans are His water-carriers.
romwvil koit ATwrh Bwr ]3] (1163-3, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
romaaval kot athaarah bhaar. ||3||
The eighteen million loads of vegetation are His Hair. ||3||
koit kmyr Brih BMfwr ] (1163-3, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
kot kamayr bhareh bhandaar.
Millions of treasurers fill His Treasury.
koitk lKmI krY sIgwr ] (1163-3, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
kotik lakhmee karai seegaar.
Millions of Lakshmis adorn themselves for Him.
koitk pwp puMn bhu ihrih ] (1163-3, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
kotik paap punn baho hireh.
Many millions of vices and virtues look up to Him.
ieMdR koit jw ky syvw krih ]4] (1163-4, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
indar kot jaa kay sayvaa karahi. ||4||
Millions of Indras serve Him. ||4||
Cpn koit jw kY pRiqhwr ] (1163-4, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
chhapan kot jaa kai partihaar.
Fifty-six million clouds are His.
ngrI ngrI iKAq Apwr ] (1163-4, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
nagree nagree khi-at apaar.
In each and every village, His infinite fame has spread.
lt CUtI vrqY ibkrwl ] (1163-5, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
lat chhootee vartai bikraal.
Wild demons with dishevelled hair move about.
koit klw KylY gopwl ]5] (1163-5, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
kot kalaa khaylai gopaal. ||5||
The Lord plays in countless ways. ||5||
koit jg jw kY drbwr ] (1163-5, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
kot jag jaa kai darbaar.
Millions of charitable feasts are held in His Court,
gMDRb koit krih jYkwr ] (1163-6, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
ganDharab kot karahi jaikaar.
and millions of celestial singers celebrate His victory.
ibidAw koit sBY gun khY ] (1163-6, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
bidi-aa kot sabhai gun kahai.
Millions of sciences all sing His Praises.
qaU pwrbRhm kw AMqu n lhY ]6] (1163-6, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
ta-oo paarbarahm kaa ant na lahai. ||6||
Even so, the limits of the Supreme Lord God cannot be found. ||6||
bwvn koit jw kY romwvlI ] rwvn sYnw jh qy ClI ] (1163-6, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
baavan kot jaa kai romaavalee. raavan sainaa jah tay chhalee.
Rama, with millions of monkeys, conquered Raawan's army.
shs koit bhu khq purwn ] (1163-7, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
sahas kot baho kahat puraan.
Billions of Puraanas greatly praise Him;
durjoDn kw miQAw mwnu ]7] (1163-7, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
durjoDhan kaa mathi-aa maan. ||7||
He humbled the pride of Duyodhan. ||7||
kMdRp koit jw kY lvY n Drih ] (1163-8, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
kandarap kot jaa kai lavai na Dhareh.
Millions of gods of love cannot compete with Him.
AMqr AMqir mnsw hrih ] (1163-8, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
antar antar mansaa hareh.
He steals the hearts of mortal beings.
kih kbIr suin swirgpwn ] (1163-8, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
kahi kabeer sun saarigpaan.
Says Kabeer, please hear me, O Lord of the World.
dyih ABY pdu mWgau dwn ]8]2]18]20] (1163-9, BYrau, Bgq kbIr jI)
deh abhai pad maaNga-o daan. ||8||2||18||20||
I beg for the blessing of fearless dignity. ||8||2||18||20||
BYrau bwxI nwmdyau jIau kI Gru 1 (1163-10)
bhairo banee naamday-o jee-o kee ghar 1
Bhairao, The Word Of Naam Dayv Jee, First House:
<> siqgur pRswid ] (1163-10)
ik-oNkaar satgur parsaad.
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
ry ijhbw krau sq KMf ] (1163-11, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
ray jihbaa kara-o sat khand.
O my tongue, I will cut you into a hundred pieces,
jwim n aucris sRI goibMd ]1] (1163-11, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
jaam na uchras saree gobind. ||1||
if you do not chant the Name of the Lord. ||1||
rMgI ly ijhbw hir kY nwie ] (1163-11, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
rangee lay jihbaa har kai naa-ay.
O my tongue, be imbued with the Lord's Name.
surMg rMgIly hir hir iDAwie ]1] rhwau ] (1163-11, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
surang rangeelay har har Dhi-aa-ay. ||1|| rahaa-o.
Meditate on the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, and imbue yourself with this most excellent color. ||1||Pause||
imiQAw ijhbw AvryN kwm ] (1163-12, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
mithi-aa jihbaa avrayN kaam.
O my tongue, other occupations are false.
inrbwx pdu ieku hir ko nwmu ]2] (1163-12, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
nirbaan pad ik har ko naam. ||2||
The state of Nirvaanaa comes only through the Lord's Name. ||2||
AsMK koit An pUjw krI ] (1163-13, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
asaNkh kot an poojaa karee.
The performance of countless millions of other devotions
eyk n pUjis nwmY hrI ]3] (1163-13, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
ayk na poojas naamai haree. ||3||
is not equal to even one devotion to the Name of the Lord. ||3||
pRxvY nwmdyau iehu krxw ] (1163-13, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
paranvai naamday-o ih karnaa.
Prays Naam Dayv, this is my occupation.
Anµq rUp qyry nwrwiexw ]4]1] (1163-14, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
anant roop tayray naaraa-inaa. ||4||1||
O Lord, Your Forms are endless. ||4||1||
pr Dn pr dwrw prhrI ] (1163-14, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
par Dhan par daaraa parharee.
One who stays away from others' wealth and others' spouses
qw kY inkit bsY nrhrI ]1] (1163-14, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
taa kai nikat basai narharee. ||1||
- the Lord abides near that person. ||1||
jo n BjMqy nwrwiexw ] (1163-14, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
jo na bhajantay naaraa-inaa.
Those who do not meditate and vibrate on the Lord
iqn kw mY n krau drsnw ]1] rhwau ] (1163-15, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
tin kaa mai na kara-o darsanaa. ||1|| rahaa-o.
- I do not even want to see them. ||1||Pause||
ijn kY BIqir hY AMqrw ] (1163-15, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
jin kai bheetar hai antraa.
Those whose inner beings are not in harmony with the Lord,
jYsy psu qYsy Eie nrw ]2] (1163-15, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
jaisay pas taisay o-ay naraa. ||2||
are nothing more than beasts. ||2||
pRxviq nwmdyau nwkih ibnw ] (1163-16, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
paranvat naamday-o naakeh binaa.
Prays Naam Dayv, a man without a nose
nw sohY bqIs lKnw ]3]2] (1163-16, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
naa sohai batees lakhnaa. ||3||2||
does not look handsome, even if he has the thirty-two beauty marks. ||3||2||
dUDu ktorY gfvY pwnI ] kpl gwie nwmY duih AwnI ]1] (1163-16, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
dooDh katorai gadvai paanee. kapal gaa-ay naamai duhi aanee. ||1||
Naam Dayv milked the brown cow, and brought a cup of milk and a jug of water to his family god. ||1||
dUDu pIau goibMdy rwie ] (1163-17, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
dooDh pee-o gobinday raa-ay.
"Please drink this milk, O my Sovereign Lord God.
dUDu pIau myro mnu pqIAwie ] (1163-17, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
dooDh pee-o mayro man patee-aa-ay.
Drink this milk and my mind will be happy.
nwhI q Gr ko bwpu irswie ]1] rhwau ] (1163-18, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
naahee ta ghar ko baap risaa-ay. ||1|| rahaa-o.
Otherwise, my father will be angry with me."||1||Pause||
suoien ktorI AMimRq BrI ] (1163-18, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
so-in katoree amrit bharee.
Taking the golden cup, Naam Dayv filled it with the ambrosial milk,
lY nwmY hir AwgY DrI ]2] (1163-18, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
lai naamai har aagai Dharee. ||2||
and placed it before the Lord. ||2||
eyku Bgqu myry ihrdy bsY ] nwmy dyiK nrwienu hsY ]3] (1163-19, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
ayk bhagat mayray hirday basai. naamay daykh naraa-in hasai. ||3||
The Lord looked upon Naam Dayv and smiled. "This one devotee abides within my heart."||3||
dUDu pIAwie Bgqu Gir gieAw ] (1163-19, BYrau, Bgq nwmdyv jI)
dooDh pee-aa-ay bhagat ghar ga-i-aa.
The Lord drank the milk, and the devotee returned home.

nfmI isWK iÌlfsÌr, BfeI gurdfs jI ny vI afpxIaF rcnfvF ivWc isWKF pRqI spWÈt qOr qy AuWcy-suWcy afcrn dy DfrnI bxn df aqy pr-iesqRI qy pr-purK gmn qoN pUrI qrHF bcx df AupdyÈ idWqf hY:-
hAuN iqs Gol Gumfieaf, pr nfrI dy nyV n jfvY.
Hau Tis Ghol Ghumayia,Par Nari De Neer Na Jave.

I Sacrifise my self to that,who does not go to the wife of other.

Das has here enlarged the fonts to let thoses qoutes from the whole verses be read.

Das would like to let all know that all the vrse above are decribi9ng evil and its evil effects(as it is in Triya Charitar).Motive here is to prevent adultary and let sex(not lust or Kama which is opposed) be with wife.

And no lust or Kama even with wife and put God infrnont of her.Here female gender can understand husband where wife is wriitan as Guru was telling to the bothe genders as wife for males and Husbands for female.

It is no where over here being told to not to descrobed the evil acts of non Sikhs and weakness of the people who were opposing the Sikhs in future.Das wants you all to have a look on the verses and then das will start the explantion/tranlation on Charitar 402.

(to be Contiunued..)


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 5, 2005)

Gurfateh

Ath Char Sau Doi Charit Kathan..
Start of 402 description of Charector
..Chaupayee..
Chinji Shehar Basat Hai Jahan.
Where Chinji City is inhabitied.
Chingas Sain Nardhip Tahan.
Chingas Sain was king/ruler of men there.
Gaiharmati Tih Narr Kahiat.
Thats lady/wife was called Gaiharmati.
Jeah Sabh/Sam Surpur Nari Na Lahitat..1..
Likh that no female seen/found in heavan..1..


Das will give the english tranlation further as origeonal text can be seeb from GobindSadan.org.
City Sursavati Sat/was located.
Seeing that city of Indra(Arch Angel) blushes.
Balwand Singh,a Rich or King was heard of.
Like him world did not praised anyone else/no one was like him..2..
Sada Kuari was his daouthgter.
Moon and sun looking at her use to get confused.
Exampless Speed /beaouty of her can not be explained.
Like that of flower of Chameli..3..

When Sada Kurai Saw King..
Her shame went ran away.
She sent one of her maid or female freind to king/towards his shore.
You say like this reaching King/body of King..4..

I am confused after seeing you form/beouty.
Maddened by heat of Madan(god of lust).
Call me once .
and by indulaging in sex queich my thrut of lust..5..

If do not call me to your home.
Come to my home.
with me do My? Pleausre
(Moh Sang Karye Main Bilasa)
I have hope to meet you..6..
KMing did not call that virgen to home.
She herself weant and made the bed(of king) Beutifull.
She herself went to beutifull bed.
that young girl lit the lamp.
Made the incence(sweet semlling objects meat for worship of demi Gods etc.) etc. towards the king(gave tyhem to king)..7..

Subhar/Healthy king was made to sit on bed.
Cannabis,opium,alchohal was brought/was made to be brought.
Fist King was told to take/drink that.
Then give me Madanakush(Ankush is pointed thing to control elephant and Madann is god of lustit should so
Then give me halt on my lust(by intercourse perhaps))...7..

Hearing these sayings King/holder of land did not concede.
The stick/betton of Yama(god of justice) made him afraid.
Said that I will not do sex with you.
By mistake also will not fell into serious hell..9..

(As as King said) So and again did women put cloath around her neck .
With force of eyes examined the king.
(Jor Jor Drig Nrip Niharai).

Hai! Hai!(sound of sorrow like alas!) Think of me King!.
(Indulge in) lustfull act with me/Beutify act of lust with me..10..
As King repeated no.
Repeatdly in that proportion does that crucide/clever lady went to his feet.
alas!(Ha! Ha! sound of soroouw) oh king make pleauure with me.
Satisfy the hope of consumption of lust..11..
waht to should I do and where do I go.
die yourself or kill me.
Alas!(Hai ! Hai 1) Till you do not indulge with me/consume me.
Till then my heart will be buring..12..(end of Page1356)
..swayya..
Posture,hugs and Kisses of good(type) today I will tightly from you.
You become Happy with any such provision Oh Proudy I will do that.
Poppy,Cannabis,Opium alchohal (i) will make you eat then will ride you/will make them ride me.
Do millions of Provisions oh frind but without Sex I will not let you go..13..
As much excuses you may make why not but without doing sex with you I will not let you go.
Without meeting you toady I will burn thinking of your beauty/form.
Make UP(of body or face),house and its outside,I will forget at onnce and keep it at place.
do make/do love meet once as without freind/lover i will dies after tearing my heart..14..
Do beutifull sex/oh Beutifull do sex with me I have been sold after seeing your beuty.
There is no place where to go Oh Sea of mercy Today i ahve becaome Mad after seeing your Beuty/form.
I am entangled after finding your glory,why are you tied with silence oh Proudy.
yuo are neither knowing the oppertunity/ambush nor agreeing to proposal while youthfullness of both is being spent..15..

As mush there were talks of ways of Love did daougther of rich/king sdescribed(this) king/Kings corner or shore.
He was astonshed after surveying mentalyy the surrounding four direction and proudy was not speaking by mouth.
She said Hai! Hai! touched his feet,sung his glory and became tired but he did not understood/conceded.
He kept tied to not speaking/voiceless like unmovable object/fool,She said milliosn time but he did not concede..16..
When King does not obey single plea.
Then doughter of Rich became very angery.
She gave signel(by eyes?) to her female friends.
They held the arms of king..17..

Removed the turban of King after holding him/it.
700 time did shoes were beaten on his head.He did not find the second man.
who would have come. 
and givne support to the King..18..

Being Ashamed that King did not said Hai(Alas!).
so  that other people may not recoganise him.
Doughter of Rich/wealthy/king was not leaving (this) king.
She was breaking the shoes on his head..19..

King saw that Lady is killing him.
no servent of him has reached.
she will not let me go.
She will kill/sent to area of death me by shoe beating..20..
when Shoes were beaten 1600 times.
then the eys of King became Naked/Open wide.
This Abala(term without strenght used for female) is going to kill me.
Who will deliver me after coming here..21..
Again king described/Explained in this way.
i did not understand your charector oh Lady.
do not beat me now with shoe.
what you want come (have that) pleasure..22.

When doughter of Rich heard this.(end of page 1357)
she removed the feamloe friend by signal of eyes(from beating).
she went running to King.
Did utilisation of lust with greed/with embarracing(king)..23..
Popy,Cannabis and Alchohal was mixed.
Below/after that  various seating arrangemtns/postures were made.
Kissed King took hugs.
It happened that Genital of him was givne into her female part/vagina..24..

When Genital of King was givven into Vagina.
Interest in the the mind/heart of the Young lady was grown.
With Greed and Greed/With Huging and Huging/with embracing and embracing hse went below the posture.
Her doing of kiss to King happened..25..
Held him again and Again and hug him.
postures were made to touch postures.

The two outer part of mouth/lips were made to contact another The two outer part of mouth/lips.
torsow/Two Breasts made contact to another torsow/Two Breasts..26..
she utilised the body of King in this way.
the way that clever ladies mind liked.
Then King was/was made good bye.
took way of other country(Lady)..27..
Seprated King after induging in SEx.
Such Charector did Clever lady did.
King did not tell to other men.What lady did kept in mind..28..
..Dohara..

After many days again king called that clever female.
she was made queen and kept in house(by King) and no one was able to find this treachury..29..1..


(to be Continuedd..)


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 11, 2005)

Gurfateh

Das before starting likes to remove some sort of fear in our faith which das will put as oft das come accross whiloe talking to missioanaires.

It says that first Hindus will preach Dasham Granth is by Guru and let Sikhs accept and then they will say that Guru was prevert and this will make then say that Guru was prevert like thier Krishna Bhagwan.

Das wuold doubt that acts were Krishna were bad but more attrributed To Vishnu then Krishna and thier own Arya Samaji Dayanada made bad views for lord Krishna.

Let us see that there are more people in numbers then Sikhs who worship Krishna inspite of that and many are neo converts from iskon and if you read the writing of Swami Prabupad Ji then you will be able to know what actual sensulaity is there in writings.

coming back to that we need to rember that most of the writings on lord Krishna are by Ved Vysa(who was born before his mother was married to another person(not his fahter) and Son of Ved Vysa Shukra Charya(born as by legend when parrot entered the mouth of mother).

Yet inspite of rather anti social family background these people are respected both by hindus and non hindus alike.In fact Brahmsutra by Ved Vysa termed as one with God in many holy Scriptures are part of curricullam of many Sikh missioanaries.

So if those writers who wrote preverts(if any ) Thing regarding lord Krishna were not temred prevert then why should Guru be termed when Guru described evil people.

THen Krishna is attached to personal worship while Gurus always told us to worship Akal and Akal lives in evil also and while describing evil we are told about various attributes of Akal.

(To Be continued....)


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 11, 2005)

Gurfateh

Now das will use the Logic of Sirdar Sahib gurbax Singh Ji Kala Afghana Ji.

Well in past pseudo Brahmins(PB)( as ther is a defiantion of true Brahmin in Guru Granth Sahib Ji which is based upon deeds of that by mercy of Akal) were very clever.

They did put themsselves in top of the socity but did not take risk of fall backs in politics and for that they used Kshtriyas or rulers to work on thir behalf to exploit the poor massses.

The power of might was with rulers which were under the controls of PB who were to be weakenn to uplift the lower so if power was wrested from rulers who were having a sort of religeus approaval for thier might torule since birth.

It was well embededd in caste ridden hindu Socity that Kshtriyas are bron to rule since birth by divine power.

In fact often PB's use Kashtryas to defeat the foe.

In past they did same unholy things to Shiva  JI Mahraj but for his His Mentor Samrath Ramdas Ji a True Brahmin who defeaated the sisnster design og PBs.

We have Pamma or Parmanand PB who after seeing Gurus breaking Caste used Hill Rajputs to uproot the Panth.

Guru was to give Kinghood to poor but able so did Called Khalsa as Guru's own form so we have Guru Panth.

For that from the heads of the subjects fear of King's power was to removed and then only deomcracy could have been restored(In past it was in India and in Greec among other places and Panch Parvan is term used in Japu Ji Sahib and Panj Piaras were maikng Guruhood and Kinghood a democracy which was again seen when Kapur Singh was made Nawab by Five beloved again and when they Capture Delhi).

So whenn we see 402 Charitar we see that daoughter of rich is main charetor but she is a subject and there is second charector called King Chingas Sen who is more of an object.

King at that time was refereed to Praja Palak or sustainer of subjects(Guru wanted Subjetcs to rule),Owner of Earth(Bhop),Anna Data(Giver of food/cereal) and was often taken as role modle in rightousness or Dharma.

Guru here has wanted to prove a few things.

1) Dharam or Faith of King is weak.
2) King is weak to follow the same
3) King himself is so weak that a  girl(Termed Abala or forceless here and considered same as per hindus) can use his body to satisfy her lust like King has been raped or forced to submit by that Girl.(to be Continuedd...)


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 11, 2005)

Gurfateh



das will give explantion of all that.




> Ath Char Sau Doi Charit Kathan..
> Start of 402 description of Charector
> ..Chaupayee..


 
It is start


> Chinji Shehar Basat Hai Jahan.
> Where Chinji City is inhabitied.
> Chingas Sain Nardhip Tahan.
> Chingas Sain was king/ruler of men there.


 

We need to know that in bihar and in Punajb 
female use code words Chi attached to letters to tranfer secrate mattters.

like for Godhan(a name)

girl in Bihar can use term Chigo Chidh Chin(refer Panchlight in hindi by Fanishwar Das Renu) and this is an old habit. Chi-go,Chi-dh,Chi-n.

Here name itslef can prove that there is a coded message ie to make information warfare for the dictator who is oppresing as a birth right.



> Gaiharmati Tih Narr Kahiat.
> Thats lady/wife was called Gaiharmati.
> Jeah Sabh/Sam Surpur Nari Na Lahitat..1..
> Likh that no female seen/found in heavan..1..


 
gaihar ie deep and mati(mind) again is a signal mixed with noise stating that heavanly mind is obtained if we use brain.
Das will give the english tranlation further as origeonal text can be seeb from GobindSadan.org.


> City Sursavati Sat/was located.
> Seeing that city of Indra(Arch Angel) blushes.
> Balwand Singh,a Rich or King was heard of.
> Like him world did not praised anyone else/no one was like him..2..
> ...


does message starts about people who will be rewarded by subdueing king and all this encryptions.


> When Sada Kurai Saw King..
> Her shame went ran away.
> She sent one of her maid or female freind to king/towards his shore.
> You say like this reaching King/body of King..4..


 
this may mean to attack the king.


> I am confused after seeing you form/beouty.
> Maddened by heat of Madan(god of lust).
> Call me once .
> and by indulaging in sex queich my thrut of lust..5..


to utilise the resource of King first by peace and if not then by force(Islam as per old Testments tells of warning before attacking).


> If do not call me to your home.
> Come to my home.
> with me do My? Pleausre
> (Moh Sang Karye Main Bilasa)
> I have hope to meet you..6..


Surrender to me



> KMing did not call that virgen to home.
> She herself weant and made the bed(of king) Beutifull.


 
attack after the foe does not respond.



> She herself went to beutifull bed.
> that young girl lit the lamp.
> Made the incence(sweet semlling objects meat for worship of demi Gods etc.) etc. towards the king(gave tyhem to king)..7..


 
disinformation,camoflage and making oppoemtn addicted as Britishers did to Chinse with opium.


> Subhar/Healthy king was made to sit on bed.
> Cannabis,opium,alchohal was brought/was made to be brought.
> Fist King was told to take/drink that.
> Then give me Madanakush(Ankush is pointed thing to control elephant and Madann is god of lustit should so
> Then give me halt on my lust(by intercourse perhaps))...7..


 
attempts were to be made to overun the King

and another thing tells that King has weakness of Proud(Second line can have another message)


> Hearing these sayings King/holder of land did not concede.
> The stick/betton of Yama(god of justice) made him afraid.
> Said that I will not do sex with you.
> By mistake also will not fell into serious hell..9..


 
king is superstious and has fear sychois of hell or is afraid of pain and by making him or his force addict may not succed as king due to fear is always on toe.

Second(King follow Brahmincal faith of hevan or hell and his faith is based on fear).


> (As as King said) So and again did women put cloath around her neck .
> With force of eyes examined the king.
> (Jor Jor Drig Nrip Niharai).


 
Deception can be tried.


> Hai! Hai!(sound of sorrow like alas!) Think of me King!.
> (Indulge in) lustfull act with me/Beutify act of lust with me..10..
> As King repeated no.
> Repeatdly in that proportion does that crucide/clever lady went to his feet.
> ...


 
Deception for addiction or submission


> waht to should I do and where do I go.
> die yourself or kill me.
> Alas!(Hai ! Hai 1) Till you do not indulge with me/consume me.
> Till then my heart will be buring..12..(end of Page1356)


 
Propoganda warfare


> ..swayya..
> Posture,hugs and Kisses of good(type) today I will tightly from you.
> You become Happy with any such provision Oh Proudy I will do that.
> Poppy,Cannabis,Opium alchohal (i) will make you eat then will ride you/will make them ride me.
> Do millions of Provisions oh frind but without Sex I will not let you go..13..


 
Attempt to sanathc power with allurement.


> As much excuses you may make why not but without doing sex with you I will not let you go.
> Without meeting you toady I will burn thinking of your beauty/form.
> Make UP(of body or face),house and its outside,I will forget at onnce and keep it at place.
> do make/do love meet once as without freind/lover i will dies after tearing my heart..14..


 


> Do beutifull sex/oh Beutifull do sex with me I have been sold after seeing your beuty.
> There is no place where to go Oh Sea of mercy Today i ahve becaome Mad after seeing your Beuty/form.
> I am entangled after finding your glory,why are you tied with silence oh Proudy.
> yuo are neither knowing the oppertunity/ambush nor agreeing to proposal while youthfullness of both is being spent..15..


 
Attmepts to ovewrcome without force as done by most sensible powers


> As mush there were talks of ways of Love did daougther of rich/king sdescribed(this) king/Kings corner or shore.
> He was astonshed after surveying mentalyy the surrounding four direction and proudy was not speaking by mouth.
> She said Hai! Hai! touched his feet,sung his glory and became tired but he did not understood/conceded.
> He kept tied to not speaking/voiceless like unmovable object/fool,She said milliosn time but he did not concede..16..


 
All peacefull means failed


> When King does not obey single plea.
> Then doughter of Rich became very angery.
> She gave signel(by eyes?) to her female friends.
> They held the arms of king..17..


 
Violent rebelution has to start.


> Removed the turban of King after holding him/it.
> 700 time did shoes were beaten on his head.He did not find the second man.
> who would have come.
> and givne support to the King..18..


 
king who was considered ruler by devine is getting humilaited so is not stranger then subjects. Alone King is incabple to defend himself even by Maid or fem ale slave so King is weak physically if subjects attack him or salve attack him.King is depedant upon others a usul thing of people of that time.


> Being Ashamed that King did not said Hai(Alas!).
> so that other people may not recoganise him.


 

king is self consious and for self proud may not use brain to take help of others as due to pruode will try to shy away from taking help of others(who are not under him but his subjects) ie King may not take help of other section of subjects has he does then his weakness will be visible and that section can overthrow the king.


> Doughter of Rich/wealthy/king was not leaving (this) king.
> She was breaking the shoes on his head..19..


 
humliation to the supporter to PB.


> King saw that Lady is killing him.
> no servent of him has reached.
> she will not let me go.
> She will kill/sent to area of death me by shoe beating..20..


Demolralistaion of ruler who was not self dependant and was totlay on the mercy of servents.



> when Shoes were beaten 1600 times.
> then the eys of King became Naked/Open wide.
> This Abala(term without strenght used for female) is going to kill me.
> Who will deliver me after coming here..21..


 
when King is traped all alone away from staff then King can easyly conced the defeat.

Second is that person who moves on the faith due to fear of pain in hell can renounce the same faith if by keeping the same faith similar or other pain in inflicted.

Sikhs who died for thier faith had not lust for heavon or fear of pain of hell but love for Master Akal.Who has one form Khalsa.



> Again king described/Explained in this way.
> i did not understand your charector oh Lady.
> do not beat me now with shoe.
> what you want come (have that) pleasure..22.


 
surrender of King.


> When doughter of Rich heard this.(end of page 1357)
> she removed the feamloe friend by signal of eyes(from beating).
> she went running to King.
> Did utilisation of lust with greed/with embarracing(king)..23..
> ...


 
When we take one line only of the verse often In Guru Granth Sahib Ji it may not have spritual meaning.Our Panth talks of Akal in matter so al things in all on physical arean also has spritual meaning and when spritual is practically done on earth so we tend to get Gurmat while others some may have gap in both so give rise to hypocracy.

In Guru Granth Sahib Ji

line stating 
Blackening of face of slanderer.
End of Sulhi(a person attacking Guru's interest)
New King's coming at particular Year

among others has no spritual meaning till we read the whole verse but irony is that only selected portion of Guru Granth Sahib Ji and Dasham Granth Ji are given to creat contradiction.

So here spritual meaning is claer that by will of Akal a young girl(considered forceless(Term Abla used are is to show irony as this whole Chaertor depects her power and term Abala was used by King in his mind for girl and so far they did considered female as thier object of lust) by force of her female slave can use the body of a King who use to say of Dharam or righousness based upon fear of hell or Brahmnacal theory.

So all is temporary and so is might of King and Faith of the King and can be defeated destroyed.

so never should one trry to be King either but remain in Democry the Khalsa or servent of Hunaminty then to be its ruler.

..Dohara..



> After many days again king called that clever female.
> she was made queen and kept in house(by King) and no one was able to find this treachury..29..1..


 
ultimate defeat of King that instead of punshing her of destroying his faith King did a compromise to conceal his being fallen from faith or act of hereitc.

so he gave sanction to wrong by marrying the girl.

In plotics we say that Defacto soon becomes de jure by might ie by power one who owns the power later on gets the legal sanctity.

We could see that later on Brahmnical people made Sikhs as Rajput Kings and did same rituals for them as they did for Rajpoots.

We would have rembered this to over come that wrong else rule of Ranjit Singh would not have gone.
Here is the End of Chaertor Description of Chacrtor (of/like)  Female Dialogue (Between) King (and) Minister of Chaertor 402 ,all is aspicious,402.7123.afanzu/To Be Contnued.

(to be Continuedd...)


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 11, 2005)

Gurfateh

Das welcomes doubts and comments upon it before going to 365 Chacrtor


----------



## K_51NGH (Nov 26, 2005)

HEy parji, I sent someone else the link to this site and he said would like to challenge you about everyting you wrote here.. on msn. His add is mannharm66@hotmail.com

..Please install msn if you don't have it, because thsi person would really liek to chat to you.


----------



## drkhalsa (Nov 26, 2005)

Dear K singh


it would be good idea for this gentleman to come and disscuss here on forum instead of personal disscusion as every body will benefit from the disscusion here on forum


Jatinder Singh


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 27, 2005)

Gurfateh

well email id of das is akalustatvijay@yahoo.com.

and respected brother can write his doubt and das try to improve upon himslef(das himslef).

Das welcomes his challenge but thing here is that it is not a debate as shouting at each other.

He must have had some quote from Gurubani to support thme and let him send his doubt to das and if das is wrong das will obey him and if it is vice vers das will not force this brother to follow das.

Das finds it better to use emails then computer chat as often people may try to get heated up in chaton line or offline and then idea to convey to mind gets blocked.

like it happens at Sikh Marg by prof Bal that better is to use email as Das does not know how to use MSchat at all.

Das is happy to see that he is getting a chanvce sing some glory of Akal bu removing the doubts from the mind of great persons who have good intenton and goood confidance for Panth but mind is oriented in other way.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 29, 2005)

Gurfateh

365 Triya Charitar starts.

Chaupayee


Nripbar singh was one king.many nations use to obey/respect (him) in variousways).Kilkanchit Devi was his queen.Seeing her ladies of towen use to get frustrated.1.

that king had nripbarwati city.It was to be belived as second Heavan on earth.The glory of towen could not be described.Kings and queens use to be tired of that.2.

Shri Chitchaup mati his doughter.Like her other lady did not grow/made.The Upma(Metphor or simle) of that can not be done.Body was full of beouty,pleasure and youth.3.

One limitless(mighty) prince was (there). who went out for hunt.Ran for deer but reacher nowhere/no companion reached him(accompned him).It happend that he came to that towen.4.

princes saw his beauty.With mind,deeeds and voice(or thoght or Vicharas) thought.To get hero or he man(chail0 of such type.and sacrifese each seconds or birth unto that.5.

the heavy(125%) glory of Atik singh was seen.Princess became faint.Sent companion female and got him brought.The interest of pleasrue utilisaton was grwon in mind.6.

They did pleasure for four qurters of night.Leaving the agony/fear of mother and father.Poppy,Cannbis and opium was got brought.on one Bed they sat and climbe or on one bed they got intoxicated of the same.7.

when they became very deep in pleasure or when they became econmical in pleasure/chemcal deeply.They got togather and did play/did game.Various types of postures were had.Various types of hugs and kiss.8.

They became tired and became intoxiacted(upto high level)>kept sleeping with no eyes naked.In morning her fahter came there.Female companino/maid went and woke them up.9.

She again sent that feamle friend.Like this tell the king.The kitchen of house is having feast of Brahmins.Without taking Bath King must not come/reach there.10.

Remove claoths here/this and take bath(anwaho).Thereafter go to the house of doughter.King herd that and removed cloaths.Went to Chabach for bathing.11.

When king took the dip.then only frind(prince) was removed out.Reached there after wearing claoths.fool could not understand secret unsecret or root of sercert or unsecerte could not be obtained.12.

dohra

It is heard that that king use to say by fluke only one must not chew cannbis.(by)This therchury trechurous amli(addict) went shoe touched/thrashed to the head of king.13.1.

here sir,descritption of charectors's Female chaertors dialogue of King and minster's 365 Charctor's end,all is aupicious.365.6633.Coninued.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 2, 2005)

gurfateh


> Chaupayee
> 
> 
> Nripbar singh was one king.many nations use to obey/respect (him) in variousways).Kilkanchit Devi was his queen.Seeing her ladies of towen use to get frustrated.1.


 
King was respected by most of the world or sychologically king was considered high in the minds of the eople and so his wife.


> that king had nripbarwati city.It was to be belived as second Heavan on earth.The glory of towen could not be described.Kings and queens use to be tired of that.2.


 
King had large amount of financial thing under the control.(This could be king of Raputana,Himlayas or Brar Chieftain like Kapura Berar of Kot Kapura .

Here thing is there to arise local populaton who could be lower caste against king who is by prooganda considered high and is rich also. 



> Shri Chitchaup mati his doughter.Like her other lady did not grow/made.The Upma(Metphor or simle) of that can not be done.Body was full of beouty,pleasure and youth.3.


 

King has a pricess who is fine.


> One limitless(mighty) prince was (there). who went out for hunt.Ran for deer but reacher nowhere/no companion reached him(accompned him).It happend that he came to that towen.4.


 

The securty of towen was not the best so outsider could enter quit freely.


> princes saw his beauty.With mind,deeeds and voice(or thoght or Vicharas) thought.To get hero or he man(chail0 of such type.and sacrifese each seconds or birth unto that.5.


 
Th lady falls for man.


> the heavy(125%) glory of Atik singh was seen.Princess became faint.Sent companion female and got him brought.The interest of pleasrue utilisaton was grwon in mind.6.


 

The so called great king who so far was respected due to being high and rich has not control of who can enter his kingdom(this was true at that times and later on Sikhs did raid such kingdoms in Punjab).He even has no control over his own doughter who is lustfull or of looose charector.


> They did pleasure for four qurters of night.Leaving the agony/fear of mother and father.Poppy,Cannbis and opium was got brought.on one Bed they sat and climbe or on one bed they got intoxicated of the same.7.


not only was she chaerctor les but also drug addict so was the patan or fall in the family of kings who were to be relaced by public rule of Khalsa.


> when they became very deep in pleasure or when they became econmical in pleasure/chemcal deeply.They got togather and did play/did game.Various types of postures were had.Various types of hugs and kiss.8.


 
Both prince and princecess are in luxuorious and anti faith mode and in the state of fall.


> They became tired and became intoxiacted(upto high level)>kept sleeping with no eyes naked.In morning her fahter came there.Female companino/maid went and woke them up.9.


hey were too deep in wrong act and were careles due to being care free and then the father comes.


> She again sent that feamle friend.Like this tell the king.The kitchen of house is having feast of Brahmins.Without taking Bath King must not come/reach there.10.


 
this gives some poitns proven.

1. king was of Vaishnav and pro Brahmin kind and mentor of Brahmins is to be proven usless.
2.King was suerstitious.
3.His girl ws a lier
4.Usualy the secret behing purty for Brahmins etc. has some immoral naked truth(Das is using term Brahmin not for race but an ideology of Brahmanical things which has now crept in anth also).


> Remove claoths here/this and take bath(anwaho).Thereafter go to the house of doughter.King herd that and removed cloaths.Went to Chabach for bathing.11.


 

Suerstitous fool is sent for physical purificaton which is just a ploy to conceal the immoral act.


> When king took the dip.then only frind(prince) was removed out.Reached there after wearing claoths.fool could not understand secret unsecret or root of sercert or unsecerte could not be obtained.12.


 
by this wy so called righous and respected king is been taken for a ride and befooled by own doughter,is that worthy to be a ruler.
dohra



> It is heard that that king use to say by fluke only one must not chew cannbis.(by)This therchury trechurous amli(addict) went shoe touched/thrashed to the head of king.13.1.
> 
> here sir,descritption of charectors's Female chaertors dialogue of King and minster's 365 Charctor's end,all is aupicious.365.6633.Coninued.


this king use to be a Preacher of Vaishva(like king of Kullu erhas who is having Kuldevta as Raghunath and many rajput Kings).
He due to influence of purity suportng BRahmins(not Tri Makkaris) did opposed intoxiacnts just for the sake of reaching of Brahnmins and only for personal glory and not interest of others.

Yet such king has intellect lower then an addict who in turn smashed shoe on the head of this fool.

In Adi Guru Granth Sahib JI,Devotion and devotees are praised but idol's devotee are not encouraged.So intoxication is not allowed in Panth but for the reason of interest of general pubics and not just for the sake of making fame or following Vaishnav rituals and having a hypocrtic system where the king,wh fears Brahmin,And states to oppose contrabands while his own princess has them in her access and that also in his kingdom.

This is also a signal to viashnavs that just lip saying to oppose intoxicant can not deliver their childern form the illeffects of the same.


----------

